# Orange ( faded red? ) "Original paint" Delta Rocket Ray



## mrg (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking for a Original paint" Orange ( faded red? ) Delta Rocket Ray for my Deluxe Hornet, I think they started out red but my bike is orange so looking for one in this picture. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2018)

No pic Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> No pic Mark


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 13, 2018)

black look good


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 14, 2018)

I like the black rocket ray.


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2018)

by the catalog  and the few og ones I have seen the light is the same color as trim on the frame, orange in my case, if I get a orange one I might mix the light use a orange bottom with a black top!


----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 24, 2018)

Like this one I have on my 59 deluxe hornet.


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2018)

ya, like that one!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 26, 2018)

You do know Bicyclebones has them and you can paint them. I put one of my three on Rosa the other day and plan to buy three more to complete my fleet.


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2018)

been a while so bump it up


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2019)

bump


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 11, 2019)

Buy one from bones and have your local automotive paint store color match your color and they can put it in a rattle can for you! Works great!


----------



## mrg (Mar 20, 2019)

I found a good color match in a spray can but still would like a OG Orange/Red one


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2019)

UP^


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2019)

up again


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (May 8, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2019)

bummmp


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2019)

up top!


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2019)

^


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2019)

BB


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

bb


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2019)

up top


----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2019)

it


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2019)

bump it


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2019)

Bump it!


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2019)

Up


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 11, 2019)

It's not that hard to paint them. I've repainted a few Rays and Rocket Horns as well.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> It's not that hard to paint them. I've repainted a few Rays and Rocket Horns as well.



It's very simple! Small item!!


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump It


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2019)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2019)

It


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump it up


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## BatWaves (Nov 21, 2019)

I have an original paint red rocket ray with box. It isn’t orange, if that’s what you’re in search of. Color is identical to the darker tone of a Red on the Red Panther.


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump it up!


----------



## Beads (Dec 22, 2019)

SCHWINN PANTHER HEAVYWEIGHT WORKING DELTA ROCKET RAY LIGHT - ORIGINAL   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">SCHWINN PANTHER HEAVYWEIGHT WORKING DELTA ROCKET RAY LIGHT - ORIGINAL . Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p> <p dir="ltr">It is a great example with original rens, straight "can", and it works! </p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks anyway but this is the color I'm looking for, OG schwinn red faded to orange.


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 28, 2019)

xx


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump It Up!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2020)

Get one and color match at the hardware store. Red doesn't tend to oxidize like that.


----------



## Beads (Jan 11, 2020)

Sold - 1950 Girls PantherTank & Working Horn | Archive (sold)
					

Tank- with Horn $65.00 Clean inside, Usual Dings From Springer.  Horn Works Weak Sound.




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a few Schwinns & JC Higgins that started life red and turned orange. catalog only lists black with red trim Hornets and seems like most have turned orange, next time the bikes out I'll take pics inside tank and you can see how red the rest of the bike use to be. I've matched the orange for others Hornets I've owned but like to find a OG orange for this one and sense the black one looks ok it's ok for now.


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

UP!


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 29, 2020)

Here ya go!! 








						Delta Rocket Ray Fender Headlight 1950's Schwinn Deluxe Hornet Bike  | eBay
					

Lens in good condition. Not tested the bulb is bad. All rivets are tight. Bottom half stamped 'Delta Electric Co. Made in USA.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)

Been watching that but my bike has faded more orange?


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

I have a top but it's too red, not faded to orange yet


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jun 25, 2020)

Have this one I may part with.


----------



## mrg (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry, looking for a solid color Orange ( faded red one ), yours look pale red & maroon, I have already matched the orange paint but still hoping to find a og match.


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Oct 21, 2020)

THis is what the color looks like when it fades to orange


----------



## mrg (Oct 25, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Apr 9, 2021)

Mine faded with the rest of my bike.


----------



## mrg (Apr 9, 2021)

@Escondido Deluxe Hornet, my faded " Orange " Deluxe Hornet and a black Rocket Ray place holder. seems like some just can't tell the difference between red and faded red/orange and keep offering me RED ones and don't know why I don't want to use them!


----------



## sworley (Jun 2, 2021)

A good body shop should be able to paint match even the faded paint, scan a sample of your tank.
Sounds quicker than waiting for one to come around here...


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2021)

I already painted one to match ( a perfect match but not og ) but still hoping to find a OG one, no big deal to bump it up and a original orange/red will show up!, just like the Monark bearing cup shims I was looking for, everyone kept telling me how to make them, I had already made some a long time before to use till some og one showed up and after a couple of years they did!


----------



## Ally Cat (Aug 1, 2021)

Now I know what you mean mrg!
There is a 1955 Schwinn Hornet on ebay right now complete bike, and the faded red/orange Delta Rocket ray looks awesome on the bike.


----------



## sworley (Aug 1, 2021)

Ally Cat said:


> Now I know what you mean mrg!
> There is a 1955 Schwinn Hornet on ebay right now complete bike, and the faded red/orange Delta Rocket ray looks awesome on the bike.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/114911969679?campid=5335809022


----------



## easyrider (Aug 21, 2021)

small dent it was painted


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks I have that orange paint but I'm still looking for a original paint red faded to orange one!, about ready to take the original not faded red one I have and let it bake in the sun and fade but then I'll find a red bike in need of that light.


----------



## npence (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2021)

@mrg https://www.ebay.com/itm/265351836765?campid=5335809022


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2021)

Thanks but those are repaints and I am still looking for a original paint one ( red faded to orange).  I have been a painter for over 40 yrs so matching & painting one is no problem, I have that exact paint and have used it to paint other bikes but the rest of this bike is OG paint so would really like to find one, one will turn up!, Wow $175 for a chipped up repainted Rocket Ray.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2021)

Picked this up along the way somewhere but looks way too red, still waiting for the right red/orange fade!


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2021)

Got to be a original paint orange/faded red one like this out there!


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2022)

My schwinn turned orange.I painted the Delta light a safety orange....


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 1, 2022)

vincev said:


> My schwinn turned orange.I painted the Delta light a safety orange....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550513



Really nice looking Hornet Vince 👍 Got a Boris reflector on the rack?🤩


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 15, 2022)

Only a question ... wouldn't a "Deluxe Hornet" have chrome fenders?  🤔 or/and the long style chainguard?


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 15, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Only a question ... wouldn't a "Deluxe Hornet" have chrome fenders?  🤔 or/and the long style chainguard?



57/58 had the short chainguard.. I think they all had painted fenders..


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 15, 2022)

But I think the older years did? 52/53  1957 Hornet Heavy weights turned into middle weights.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 15, 2022)

I think the heavy weights are straight bar.. Middle weights are cantilever.. I found the deluxe back to 55 but still painted fenders.. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 25, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/374032859923?campid=5335809022


----------



## mrg (May 6, 2022)

Thanks but it’s a repaint & a horn😉


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jul 1, 2022)

The one @vincev  repainted looks perfectly awesome! MRG you've been looking for an "original paint" one since 2018.
Could have painted one Red & left it out in the sun for 5 yrs & it might look original naturally faded to orange by now.


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2022)

I painted one and it looks good, matched the orange so no need to sun fade but would still rather have a OG one!


----------



## soulshine73 (Aug 7, 2022)

i have an orange bottom rocket ray without the top


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

Still looking for a og orange bottom, top or complete or whatever!


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> Still looking for a og orange bottom, top or complete or whatever!



I just picked up a '56 and have the same problem. Buy 2 when you find one. Lol!


----------



## Springer Tom (Oct 30, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185632028338?campid=5335809022


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2022)

It looks like @mrg has found a match made in
Hell.
Or, at least he had to make a deal with the Devil to finally get this color Rocket Ray?
🤪


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

Still like to have a little better paint and maybe even working!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2022)

Yeah, but that one looks pretty good!
You even got the Devil to smile with that one.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Still like to have a little better paint and maybe even work!



Looks like a repaint anyway plus dents etc 👎


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 30, 2022)

here we go again , been real nice for awhile lets go back to that BFGforme


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 30, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> here we go again , been real nice for awhile lets go back to that BFGforme



Shouldn’t bag on peoples stuff Jack


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Looks like a repaint anyway plus dents etc 👎



Repainted what?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 31, 2022)

mrg said:


> Repainted what?



the orange rocket ray on Ebay looks like top is a repaint and a poor one at that + top has dents etc.


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2022)

Only took me 4+ yrs to find this OG one, good for now if a little better working one turns up Great, no hurry!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 14, 2022)

@mrg
https://www.ebay.com/itm/255879380138?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 15, 2022)

Sorry I see its a repaint


----------

